
Smoke-Testing Rust HTTP Clients - funnygrass
https://medium.com/@shnatsel/smoke-testing-rust-http-clients-b8f2ee5db4e6
======
pdimitar
That's really interesting!

I wasn't aware that so many libraries invisibly pull other libraries that
heavily utilise `unsafe` blocks.

I wish people started prioritising reliability over speed.

